# website only works without the 'www'. whats wrong?



## mp3province (May 14, 2007)

hey guys,

all was working fine, until i renewed my domain. now i can only seem to visit my site without typing in the www.

so now, www.theodyssey.in/ does not work. only theodyssey.in/ works.

i am pretty sure it is not the web hosting company's fault, but the domain registering company. am i right? is there something i have to do with the settings? I know the dns servers are pointing to the right server.

does anyone know what it wrong?

any help greatly appreciated in advance. cheers,
akshay


----------



## Tariq_Rajput (Jul 25, 2006)

hi akshay!
your site working fine here. i checked with and without www
its working ok..


----------



## Peter Komar (Jan 18, 2007)

They both work here also, have you got your browser to automatically include WWW when typing an address? This may cause a problem when entering the address manually.
Ex: www.www.theodyssey.in/


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Both theodyssey.in/ and www.theodyssey.in/ (with or without the slash at the end) seem to work fine in Firefox.

Are you getting a "404" error?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Both work fine for me.


----------



## mp3province (May 14, 2007)

thanks for the responses. i called up the dude i renewed the domain from and he tweaked it and got it to work.

thanks for the replies though!

regards....

BTW, i have to renew my hosting plan also. i am currently with siteground.com, and hav had no problems. they have excellent sutomer support and your queries get responded very quickly.

i host 2 sites, chantik.in and theodyssey.in. if i renew for three years, i can get both domains hosted for about 250 us dollars. is this worth it?

any other good hosters around?


----------



## Trunkzta (May 16, 2007)

250 dollars... wow.. You can get some domains for 9.99 a year.. u mean 25 dollars? right...


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

$250 isnt insane if you're getting the services. 99.9999% uptime hosters can easily charge that. 

But chances are you dont need that sort of uptime guarentee


----------



## Trunkzta (May 16, 2007)

99.9% works for me.. ide even be happy with 85% .. who cares. as long as its up 99/100 of the time of the year.. 250.. pff


----------



## mr.BLOGGED (May 21, 2007)

but for some services its really important it to be as much as accurate right?


----------

